# Velocity Futures



## jittybug (7 January 2010)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone uses Velocity Futures as their broker? 
Because I contacted them recently and they informed me that they could not service Australian residents 
But I would really like to use them for their free x trader offer...

Cheers


----------



## MACD (7 January 2010)

I Use Velocity to trade futures (YM and ES) with Ninja Trader.

To date I have had no problems and find them very good.


----------



## jittybug (7 January 2010)

MACD said:


> I Use Velocity to trade futures (YM and ES) with Ninja Trader.
> 
> To date I have had no problems and find them very good.




Thats weird...because when I contacted them (several times) they always informed me that I could not sign up because I was a resident of Australia.

So did you just sign up online and wire them the money? and had no problems?

if so i might just give it a go

Oh btw how is the execution speed? is it good?


----------



## MACD (9 January 2010)

I'm not sure why the rules have changed.  I saw on a different forum that Canadians had similar issues.  Not sure why?

I have had an account for a good couple of months now, so possibly I opened it before the rules changed!

Their speed is good. There rates and commissions are good.  Basically I'm pretty happy with them.

Sorry I can't help any more.


----------



## Itarernonitle (7 February 2010)

I was gonna say, does anyone fancy contacting Velocity, and seeing if theyve got any more info on it?


----------



## GotItForCheap (10 February 2010)

Will update once I get a response:

"Your information has been successfully submitted. A broker will be contacting you shortly. Thank you."


----------



## GotItForCheap (11 February 2010)

Thank you for your interest in Velocity Futures.

Unfortunately we cannot accept Australian customers at this moment due to the regulation of your country’s securities agency.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Best Regards,

Dan Danao
Broker
Velocity Futures, LLC
Houston - Chicago
USA
Tel: +01-312-780-7600
Fax: +01-312-276-8362


----------

